# Tojiro Gai Petty



## Lens Pirate (Nov 6, 2021)

Hello all,

I realize this is a entry level knife for most of you. It does meet 100 percent of my needs though. I love the handle the linen Micarta is warm to the touch, cleans up well and provided good grip even wet or greasy. The blade is very thin and cuts quite well I trimmed out a Pichana into steaks the other day and it worked really well for that. The edge grind is even and slightly convexed. I am a old school sharpener and use sandpaper so this is perfect for me. Initial sharpness great. The edge slid over my finger nail heel to tip with out a single snag. So it was polished, sharp and burr free. If I had any knit pick at all it would be that it could stand to be a little taller at the heel for knuckle clearance. But it is a fine knife and a very very good value. One last thought. I know the handle is not traditional, but it looks really classy in your hand.


----------



## ModRQC (Nov 7, 2021)

Kind of knife that must just be an automatic reach for a lot of things. I love entry level knives. When I just don't want to think about it they are like the best knives ever, usually tough enough not to care, good enough not to get any trouble with any prep. And BTW there is a whole lot worse than that for entry level knives and they can still be fun. Thanks for the sum up!


----------



## mc2442 (Nov 7, 2021)

If you enjoy it then I think you got a good value knife. Just because something is more expensive does not automatically make it better.


----------

